# New to Raw Milk



## beamsofamber (Feb 3, 2015)

I just started buying raw milk and cream about two weeks ago and have quickly become used to making my own butter, but I have have no clue what to do with all this buttermilk I have left over. I don't want to freeze it (assuming it can be frozen?) because I'm going to have it on a regular basis if I keep making my own butter. I'd like to know I can make something productive with it besides pancakes!


----------



## HorsesNGoats (Feb 5, 2015)

Biscuits!


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

You can use buttermilk to marinate chicken (or any other meat) in. It's acidic, so tenderized the meat quite well. 24 hours in the fridge in a buttermilk bath is amazing!


----------



## MCJam (Dec 27, 2012)

Buttermilk pancakes!
Use it in home made bread, instead of water or milk.
Stir it into your mashed potatoes instead of milk.
And, of course, you could always just drink it. Lots of probiotics, like yoghurt and kefir.
And if that does not appeal, soak the chicken (all poultry) feed in it, or give it to pigs, dogs, cats or anyone else who will drink it.


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

It will also kill weeds as a last resort if you don't have anything to feed it to.


----------



## beamsofamber (Feb 3, 2015)

My son is really enjoying drinking it, so that helps! Also doing buttermilk pancakes, waffles, and using it in general cooking. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

also cornbread, really any savory dish that calls for milk


----------

